# av player



## Petira (28 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour, j'ai enlever av player de mon ipod touch et en fait jen ai de nouveau besoin, enfin bref il n'est plus dans installer...Peut etre que je n'ai plus la source...

Pouvez vous me donner av player,merci.. Pour cela il suffi d'aller le prendre avec winscp ou autre dans le dossier applications de l'ipod/iphone, si je me trompe pas...merci c'est tres urgent, jai pas toujour envi de passer par itunes pour lire des videos....

Merci d'avance


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2008)

Désolé mais on ne peut pas te fournir le fichier ici. Renseigne toi sur un forum spécialisé comme frenchiphone ou hackint0sh (en anglais).

_Je me suis calmé _


----------



## Petira (28 Juillet 2008)

Je comprend pas pourquoi on ne pourrai pas???
Ya rien d'illégale...

SVP je suis coincé sans cette appli !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2008)

Rend-toi sur les forums de Frenchiphone ou effectue une recherche sur Google. Tu auras de l'aide très rapidement. De toute façon, au niveau de forum, il n'accepte pas les pièces jointes aussi lourde.
Et je continue: c'est illégal, non pas l'app' en particulier mais le jailbreakage, c'est tout.


----------



## fandipod (28 Juillet 2008)

Google est ton amis!!!! Et en plus je ne connais pas du tout av player


----------



## Petira (28 Juillet 2008)

jai dejas regarder sur google...aucune chose interressante


----------



## Petira (28 Juillet 2008)

Dsl, je jailbreak n'est pas illégale! c'est juste un deblocage logiciel . mais il y a un flou au niveau judiciaire sur sa donc en attendant il a été voté que cété tolérer meme si apple n'aime pas...


----------



## Petira (28 Juillet 2008)

jai été sur le forum de french iphone...dejas je ne suis pas enregistrer et jai aucune envie de l'etre et de 2 il ny a aucun post qui en parle


----------



## Petira (28 Juillet 2008)

fandipod a dit:


> Google est ton amis!!!! Et en plus je ne connais pas du tout av player



Si tu connais pas, tu post pas!


----------

